# Favorite Games!!



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

like the title says.. it don't matter what plat form its on and doesn't matter how many you say just say em! =3

xbox 360: gears of war 2, call of duty waw, and left 4 dead!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

NES: Super mario 1,2, and 3 Crystalis, Mission Impossible, Legend of Zelda.

SNES: Zelda a link to the past, Earthbound, secret of mana, secret of evermore, super mario world, starfox, contra III, 7th saga, lagoon.

N64: diddy kong racing, mario kart, rush, goldeneye, ocarina of time and majoras mask, jetforce gemini, extreme G 1 and 2, tony hawks pro skater 1 and 2, mario 64, perfect dark, super smash bros.

Gamecube: extreme G III, twighlight princess, ocarina of time masters quest, super smash bros melee.

Wii: super smash bros brawl, mario galaxy.

PS2: FF X, XII, Tekken 5, guilty gear X2, katimari damacy.

I know there's more but I can't think right now...whatever.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I just rediscovered the fun of Onimusha...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

SNES:
Secret of Mana, Zelda aLttp, Yoshi's Island, DK Country 1-2, Super Mario RPG

N64:
Paper Mario, Mario Party 2-3, Majora's Mask, Blast Corps, Kirby and the crystal shards, Jetforce Gemini

GameCube:
Paper Mario TTYD, Pikmin, Luigi's Mansion, SSBM, Mario Golf/Tennis, Tales of Symphonia, Mario Party 5-7, Mario Kart DD!!, Starfox Assault, Zelda Wind Waker, Super Mario Sunshine, DK Jungle Beat

Wii:
Super Smash Bros Brawl, Wario Ware: Smooth Moves, Mario Kart Wii, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, Zelda Twilight Princess, Okami, Guitar Hero World Tour, Mario Party 8

DS and GB:
Zelda Phantom Hourglass, Mario Party DS, Mario Kart DS, Super Mario 64 DS, Zelda The Minish Cap, New Super Mario Bros, Yoshi's Island DS, Wario Ware: Touched, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga + Partners in Time, Mario Slam Basketball


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

omg i forgot bout the n64 and all those systems! =[


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> SNES:
> Secret of Mana, Zelda aLttp, *Yoshi's Island, DK Country 1-2, Super Mario RPG
> *
> N64:
> ...



add these to my list, all are so awesome. Also starfox 64.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> add these to my list, all are so awesome. Also starfox 64.



heh, I also forgot to add Jetforce Gemini

RAINBOW COLORS BLEEDING SNOWMEN KILLED BY KIDS AND A HOVERING DOG, fuck yeah

oh and isn't it Ocarina?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, I also forgot to add Jetforce Gemini
> 
> RAINBOW COLORS BLEEDING SNOWMEN KILLED BY KIDS AND A HOVERING DOG, fuck yeah
> 
> oh and isn't it Ocarina?



Yes but My head hurts and spellcheck didn't go off so it looked right to me at the time. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yes but My head hurts and spellcheck didn't go off so it looked right to me at the time. lol



well at least you should know the correct spelling of you favourite games ;P


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> well at least you should know the correct spelling of you favourite games ;P



And maybe you should know the spelling of the word favorite. 

I make mistakes, I's only human. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 17, 2009)

i dont really have favorite games... i try to keep all games i liked in good memory^^
but one game that always comes to my mind when im asked about this is okami. it was just an awesom experience playing it :O


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> And maybe you should know the spelling of the word favorite.
> 
> I make mistakes, I's only human. XD



google says it's favourite

used as a noun both forms are correct, what google and dictionnaries say


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> google says it's favourite
> 
> used as a noun both forms are correct, what google and dictionaries say



But my spellcheck says it's wrong, WTF? My spellcheck is dying. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

o.o

well, we should stop derailing the thread D:


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> o.o
> 
> well, we should stop derailing the thread D:



I think you might be right. lol

How could I forget TMNT turtles in time and smash tv for the SNES?


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> SNES:
> Secret of Mana, Zelda aLttp, Yoshi's Island, DK Country 1-2, Super Mario RPG
> 
> N64:
> ...


 i second every game he put down there amazing and like the other dude said! add starfox 64 =3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 17, 2009)

I played Starfox 64 only once, so I can't put it on my list :<


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Stracraft for the PC the first and brood war. I'm so damn forgetful, I'll stop now though. lol


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 17, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Stracraft for the PC the first and brood war. I'm so damn forgetful, I'll stop now though. lol


 wow anythor good game makes me think how many games have i played in my life 0.0


----------



## Corto (Mar 17, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid, Ocarina of Time, MediEvil, Grim Fandango, Starcraft and Half-Life.

'98 for life, yo.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> *Metal Gear Solid,* Ocarina of Time, *MediEvil,* Grim Fandango, Starcraft and Half-Life.
> 
> '98 for life, yo.



Can't forget those 2 either.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 17, 2009)

PC: ???
Wii: Only Twilight Princess
PSP: Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron.
PS3: LBP, but may turn to Flower. I have fun in unlocking those trophies.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 18, 2009)

Halo3fag here, though I only really play a few gametypes on Matchmaking (Swords, Hammerzeit, Infection, and occasionally Juggernaut and Mosh Pit). I also like to play mah pokeymanz, and whenever I go somewhere I'm usually playing the game series on my DS. I plan to get Platinum sometime around when its released, hopefully on my upcoming birthday.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2009)

Xbox/Xbox360
-Call of Duty: World at War
-Chrome Hounds
-Halo 3
-Star Wars Battlefront 2


Playstation3
-Metal Gear Solid 4
-Soul Calibur 4


----------



## Talosar (Mar 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> But my spellcheck says it's wrong, WTF? My spellcheck is dying. D:



US English versus British English. Many words have small differences between US English and British English; many words that have "-or" in America have "-our" in British usage. And there's "mum" instead of "mom".

I have trouble selecting clear favo*u*rites from all the the games I like, so I won't. I guess that makes this post off topic.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 18, 2009)

Talosar said:


> US English versus British English. Many words have small differences between US English and British English; many words that have "-or" in America have "-our" in British usage. And there's "mum" instead of "mom".
> 
> I have trouble selecting clear favo*u*rites from all the the games I like, so I won't. I guess that makes this post off topic.



Yeah... those pesky English bastardizing the english language as usual.

If you don't see the humor, you fail.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Another favorite (or favourite, whatever - Firefox is apparently British now) games thread?

Well, whatever.

NetHack (as well as other roguelikes like ADOM and Incursion).
Fallout and Fallout 2.
The Legend of Zelda (the original FTW) and A Link to the Past.
Super Mario Bros. 3 (best NES game ever).
Guild Wars (all chapters).  Really an awesome game as online RPGesques go, shame they couldn't keep the classes balanced as well as some people (inc. me) liked.  Though the Assassin is a DIFFICULT class to balance, that I will give them.
Doom/Doom 2/Ultimate Doom/Final Doom/etc.  Just so damn much fun.
Tetris.  The ORIGINAL.  FUCK, what an awesome time waster.

There were others I was contemplating as additions to that list (Tyrian, Raptor, 1943, etc.) but choosing between them is so difficult I'd just have to say "Top-down Galaga-esque shooters in general".  Super Mario 64 ALMOST made the list, and Super Metroid as well.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Mar 18, 2009)

NES: The Adventure of Link, Battle of Olympus, Castlevania III, Gargoyle's Quest II, The Guardian Legend, Journey to Silius, The Legend of Zelda, Little Nemo: The Dream Master, Startropics (1 & 2), Super Mario Bros. 3

SNES: Castlevania 4, Chrono Trigger, Contra III, Demon's Crest, Donkey Kong Country 1-3, Earthbound, LoZ: ALttP, Super Mario RPG, Super Metroid, Yoshi's Island

Game Boy: Donkey Kong, Link's Awakening, Castlevania II: Belmont's Revenge, Wario Land

GBA: Castlevania (CotM & AoS), Golden Sun II, Mario & Luigi - Superstar Saga, Metroid (Fusion and Zero Mission), Summon Night - Swordcraft Story

N64: F-Zero X, Goldeneye, LoZ: OoT, Mario Kart 64, Perfect Dark, Super Mario 64

DS: Castlevania (all 3 of them), Mario Kart DS, Metroid Prime: Hunters

Gamecube: LoZ: TP, Metroid Prime (1 & 2)

Sega Genesis: Beyond Oasis, Elemental Master, Gunstar Heroes, Landstalker, Super Fantasy Zone, Toejam & Earl, Ys III - Wanderers From Ys

PSX: Alundra, Castlevania: SotN, Xenogears

PS2: Dark Cloud 2, Okami, Persona 4, Star Ocean 3, Ys: The Ark of Napishtim

XBox: The Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction, Phantom Dust, The Warriors

PC: Diablo II, Ys (Oath in Felghana & Origin)

Probably a few things that didn't come to mind at the time, but that should be most of them.


----------



## haynari (Mar 18, 2009)

Pokemon, starfox, zelda, mario and guitar hero/rockband. those are the 5 best series


----------



## Patthecat (Mar 18, 2009)

wow lot of good games didn't except this forum to survive this long lol


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Atari 2600:

River Raid
Missile Command

NES:
Super Mario Brothers
Super Mario Brothers 2
Super Mario Brothers 3
Legend of Zelda
Legend of Zelda II

SNES:
Sim City
Super Mario World
Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Super Punch-Out!!
U.N. Squadron

Nintendo 64:
Super Mario 64
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
GoldenEye 007
Perfect Dark
Harvest Moon 64
Mario Kart 64
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Resident Evil 2

Gamecube:
Luigi's Mansion
Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Mario Kart: Double Dash

Playstation:
Twisted Metal 2
Blazing Dragons

Playstation 2:
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
Jak 3
Disgaea

Game Boy: 
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Metroid II: Return of Samus

Game Boy Advance:
Advance Wars 2
Legend of Zelda Oracle series

Nintendo DS:
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## Bambi (Mar 19, 2009)

Favorite Game(s)?

Most recent:

BioShock
Saints Row
Halo 3
Battlefield: Bad Company
*Dead Space*

Most Favorite?

Sudden Strike
Quake II
Unreal Tournament (original)


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 19, 2009)

Rock Band 1 & 2 Left 4 Dead CoD4 every Project Aces Ace Combat


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

NES: Little Samson, Guardian Legend, Mike Tyson's Punch Out, Bases Loaded

SNES: Terranigma, Super Metroid

Genesis: Mercs, Gain Ground, Maximum Carnage, several others

PSX: Where do I start? Panzer Bandit, Syphon Filter, Tekken 3, Battle Arena Toshinden 1 and 2, MDK, RE2, RESurvivor, etc.

N64: Jet Force Gemini. If I think of anything else... Oh wait, Kirby 64 was awesome. 

GBA: Megaman Zero 3/4, Megaman Battle Network 3 Blue/6, Kirby and the Magic Mirror, Metroid: Zero Mission

PS2: Where can I start? Not because of the lack of good games, but because all the good games I've seen I either never played or played a demo of. The only particularly good game I owned for the PS2 was Soul Calibur 2. 

PC: Grandia 2, Silent Hill 2, Megaman X8


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3 (best NES game ever).


What, Dragon Quest 3 was the beat NES game ever. 


Ty Vulpine said:


> Game Boy Advance:
> Advance Wars 2
> Legend of Zelda Oracle series


The Oracle series was for GBC not GBA


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 19, 2009)

Dead Space, Doom, Doom 2, Final Doom, Killzone, Killzone 2, Area 51(Seriously), Team Fortress 2, Half-Life 2(Still get shivers playing through it), Silent Hill 3, Siphon Filter 1 & 2, Splinter Cell 3, Unreal Tournament 3 and 2k4, Command & Conquer: Tiberium Sun Firestorm, Command & Conquer Red Alert 2, F.E.A.R. 2.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess L4D, because its basically the only game I play.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Siphon Filter 1 & 2



I propose we hold hands and skip down a road paved with the corpses of dead terrorists and Agency members. And Chance.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

Just some of my favorite games off the top of my head: Fallout, Indigo Prophecy (Fahrenheit for europe), Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, almost any Warhammer 40K games.


----------



## C. Lupus (Mar 21, 2009)

PC: Starcraft, Red Alert 3, Quake 3/Live and Warsow.
PSX: Tekken 3
Nes: Contra, Batteltoads.
Snes: Turtels in Time, Zelda: A link to the past.
PS3: Skate 2 (Gonna get Street fighter 4 and Tekken 6 so they are probobly gonna be in this list.)


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 21, 2009)

Solitaire
Freecell
Minesweeper
Red Alert (the windows 95 version)
GTA (the old versions)
Fantasy World Dizzy (I still have this and play it in dosbox even though I finished it years ago)
Spyro the Dragon
Prince of Persia & Monkey Island that I used to play on our first computer back in 1992 or 1993.


----------



## Seiiki (Mar 21, 2009)

PS2 - Okami has to be one of my favorites of all time ;D
N64 - I didn't have many games for it but Zelda and Banjo Kazooie were both fun. 
360 - Ok I don't own one, but my friend brought over Bioshock and I ended up playing it through in a night. XD I wanted to buy it for PC to replay since I'm more into PCs, but I'm iffy about the DRM stuff. (And I've played a couple other 360 games at my BFs that were fun too~ X3)
DS - My DS is like my baby so I have a couple that I really loved for it. Professor Layton was challenging and fun and Pokeman: Pearl + Animal Crossing:Wild World were both nostalgic~
GC: Animal Crossing!  Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles was fun too. I liked collecting all of the relics.
PS1 - Again I had very few games when I was younger (and at the time I had no memory card) When I was little I played through the whole game of Spyro: Ripto's Rage. That was the first game I totally beat.


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

PC: FIFA 09, NWN 1, Call of Duty UO, Jaws Unleashed, Aliens Vs. Predator 2


----------

